
Warrant Canary – Purism - gregknicholson
https://puri.sm/warrant-canary/
======
gregknicholson
Hmmm... Those "July 1st" canaries weren't there when I submitted this (at
around 2019-07-02T07:00Z).

I suppose they're on US Pacific Time and cut it fine on the deadline.

